
How to Keep a Journal in Plain Text (2017) - ingve
https://plaintextproject.online/2017/07/19/journal.html
======
erik_seaberg
org-journal has a global-map binding (C-c C-j) that drops me into a
timestamped outline for the day. It's pretty handy for recording a command
snippet or query or something without having to _think_ about where to put it,
even though I haven't gotten into the many org-mode label and calendar
features.

------
skratchpixels
I use markdown syntax for plain text even if I'm not displaying it as
formatted HTML. Having the option to format headers and text automatically is
nice to have especially if you're sharing it with others.

It's simple enough to search through if everything is neat.

------
turk73
Line breaks are the most difficult issue. I was writing notes about investing
and about my career using Atom and realized how shitty it is to use for that.
I'm anti-cloud for certain types of documents and I wanted it to be as
portable as possible.

I use the Notes app on MacOs for work notes pretty much all day every day. I
have dozens of saved commands for Kafka and Kubernetes that I can just grab
and run.

